# how do i delete imported sim contacts on iphone?



## p1tse

so i basically put my new iphone sim in my old phone and tried to copy contacts, but the sim is only limited to 200 and i had more.

so i then managed to sync old phone to macbook address book and from that i managed to copy my group of contacts from computer to iphone.

problem now is that i have part duplicates etc. ideally i would just want to wipe my sim card clean and those on the iphone too, so i can manage my contacts from my macbook address book which is compelte.


----------



## david.celica

Sim card into old phone and delete all contacts

Plug into itunes and set it to sync contacts, will auto over write the contacts on ur iphnoe everytime u plug it into ur mac


----------



## p1tse

thanks

i'll give that ago, before i attempt to put on the power support anti glare screen protector i brought along with the incase slider


----------



## p1tse

david.celica said:


> Sim card into old phone and delete all contacts
> 
> Plug into itunes and set it to sync contacts, will auto over write the contacts on ur iphnoe everytime u plug it into ur mac


did that

deleted sim contacts via old phone

plugged into itunes and sync with list i have in address book

it has still kept the original ones from when imported from sim


----------



## PJS

You'll need to go into Address Book, and remove the duplicates. If they're not there, then you need to scroll down iTunes window, under Info, and check the Contacts box to replace the iPhone's with only that of the Address Book's.

That's it done.


----------

